
Faraday reveals their electric car - grhmc
http://faradayfuture.com/ces2016/
======
mchahn
Tesla and Faraday. I guess the next electric car will be a Maxwell. Wait,
there was a Maxwell car, now called Chrysler.

------
ambirex
I am now convinced that Faraday is not a front for Apple. Showing concept
designs of a product is not a typical Apple move. Faraday wouldn't dispel the
rumors because it fuels interest.

